# Aleppo Soap



## Esperanza (May 5, 2007)

When I was working at the Body Shop in Paris, lots of people asked me if we were selling aleppo soap. Back then, I didn't know what it was (and it wasn't sold in the shop) so I made some researches about it. 

Finally I discovered an Aleppo soap in an eco-friendly shop: I was told that it was a very soft product, respectful of the skin, especially for sensitive ones, acne-prone, eczema etc... it's also purifying and bactericidal (it contains olive oil & sweet bay oil). I was so curious that I bought a medium soap and believe me: this product was a total revelation!! 

Do any of you know this amazing soap already and use it? What do you think about it? I'm eager to know your feelings !!


----------



## Esperanza (May 6, 2007)

Hey girls! Nobody use this soap? Anyone?


----------



## Janice (May 6, 2007)

I don't use this soap, but I totally want to find it now. Do you know if it's available in the US?

ETA - Found their site,  link to customer service is dead.


----------



## Esperanza (May 6, 2007)

That's exactly the one I bought!! It's from the "Compagnie Générale de Cosmétique". You could probably find it in eco-friendly shops, I believe there are numerous ones in USA. 
If you want more informations I give you the link, it works here: [email protected] or you can join them by phone at +33 (0)3.20.06.90.00. And here's their postal mail: 

Compagnie Générale de Cosmétique
Customers Service
14 rue des Arts
59000 LiLLE 
FRANCE


----------



## Esperanza (May 6, 2007)

If you buy one, let me know if you like it


----------



## Esperanza (May 11, 2007)

Evening everyone,

So nobody uses the Aleppo Soap at all here? Any feedbacks girls? I begin to wonder if it's available outside Europe


----------



## gator_tots (May 15, 2007)

Hi all!
I found this site that seems to offer what you are talking about:
http://www.aleppogold.com/

~cheers!


----------



## lanalane (Mar 10, 2008)

Aleppo soap is very famous in Japan.
 this soap made in Syria I think
I am living UAE,Syrian are having so beautiful skin.


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lanalane* 

 
_Aleppo soap is very famous in Japan.
 this soap made in Syria I think
I am living UAE,Syrian are having so beautiful skin._

 
Yes, this soap comes from Syria. It's just a fantastic product, the skin is so soft and purified after using it! And I like the fact that it's a 100% natural product. I use it in addition to my other cleansers.


----------



## Calimero (Apr 13, 2008)

I know the Aleppo Soap as it is very known in France. It is a wonderful soap indeed and has so many virtues for the skin that it makes it a very valuable skincare. I buy it on Les Savons - French Soaps from Provence.
Highly recommended!!!
;-)


----------

